# How tight for a seat binder on KG481?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Took my seatpost out from the five months of riding. There was a huge indentation where the binder bolt pinches the post. Obviously I overtightened the bolt and crushed in the carbon. It was ugly to say the least. I got a new Look carbon post and don't want it to happen again. I usually use a torque wrench to tighten everything, but when the post started creaking in September I thought it was from the post slipping, so I cranked it down on the road one day. Way too much as it turns out. It was sort of a dominoe effect. Once you tighten it too much, it cuts into the carbon clearcoat and continues to work its way in till it can't bite anymore. At this point it is so far into a groove the post doesn't move. Sort of safe I guess for anti-slipage, but it will creak. That is a lesson learned for me.

Now to the point of the post. I read in the manual for the post that the bolts for the clamp should be tightened to 15 Nm. I can't however find a reccomended torque setting for the seat binder bolt. I am freaked out about ruining the post again. Any ideas?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just got a response from the Look US rep at Veltecsports. His reccommendation was to not go above 10NM for a USE Alien carbon post. For the Look Ergopost2, he said between 10-15 NM. He couldn't find anything exact in his spec sheets for this torque rating, but he is contacting Look France for further guidance. 

I know this all sounds nitpicky, but if you had seen my post when I took the last one out, then you would realize the damage the seatbinder can put into your carbon post.


----------

